# CIA Motto



## VirginiaHuguenot

Whether official or unofficial, it's interesting to note that the motto of the CIA, engraved on the floor of the lobby at Langley, is John 8:32: "...Ye shall know the truth and it shall set you free."


----------



## JonathanHunt

'YE shall know the truth'?

Ho ho.

More like

'WE shall know the truth and keep the rest of you in the dark'


----------



## bigheavyq

:bigsmile:


----------



## govols

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 'YE shall know the truth'?
> 
> Ho ho.
> 
> More like
> 
> 'WE shall know the truth and keep the rest of you in the dark'



There are some things that I just don't want to know about.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Mormons use scripture to as do arminians doesnt make the CIA godly or christian by any means.


----------



## Puritanhead

I always figured the intelligence establishment should use some cryptic gnostic lingo instead of that verse. The NSA's unofficial tongue-in-cheek mantra is: "In God we trust, in all others we monitor."


----------



## Puritanhead

Hey while I'm thinking of it--- The CIA should add a statue of Rahab the harlot beside the one of revolutionary patriot and spy Nathaniel Hale. HEHE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_Hale

Josh. 2:3


----------



## govols

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> The NSA's unofficial tongue-in-cheek mantra is: "In God we trust, in all others we monitor."


----------



## Irishcat922

Nobody ever uses the full quote.
Joh 8:31 Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed;
Joh 8:32 And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.

I hardly think the CIA are continuing in His Word.


----------

